# steam account login in trouble



## beardboy (Oct 2, 2005)

hi, i cant log into my steam account.

i went to their help page, read the faq, but am still buggered.

i start counterstrike, when i hit on a server, it askes me for my password.

there's no, forgotten password link.

when i start steam, and go into account settings, there's 3 buttons, change password, change contact email and login as different user, *these buttons are grayed out, and not working!*

can anyone help me locate my password, i've mailed steam this morning, but still havent heard back from them.


----------



## -â¢E||â¢- (Sep 2, 2005)

If I were you I would maybe reinstall steam or "repair" it. I've had this problem myself and I can't stand not being able to use that game


----------



## beardboy (Oct 2, 2005)

just reinstalled it yesterday, but will try again, ta.



-E||- said:


> If I were you I would maybe reinstall steam or "repair" it. I've had this problem myself and I can't stand not being able to use that game


----------



## SirAbcde (Sep 27, 2005)

Your best bet would be to go to their website and email them... thats the only way to recover a lost password


----------



## PC TECH250 (Aug 25, 2005)

That happened to some degree at this end as well! First, after having performed the
fresh reinstallation, you most likely will need to use a different user name to begin with
in regards to Steam. After having tried the demo, that user name became unavailable
upon installing the HL2 retail 5 cd set. Simply altering one or two leters, number was a
simple task. create a new password if you forgot the original. When you try again to
run off their server, you will get a message stating that account is taken.
Here's where you make the effort to log in. After you enter a substitute password, a
prompt will show up underneath where you have the original emailed to you.


----------



## airiox (Oct 12, 2005)

You sure someone didnt steal your account?  Hopefully not. 

First I would delete the ClientRegister.blob in your main steam directory. That should delete any info and you should be asked to login and such once you restart steam.

If not maybe your account was disabled or stolen or something....?


----------



## PC TECH250 (Aug 25, 2005)

HALF LIFE 2 WAS THE FIRST "INTERACTIVE" GAME REQUIRING INTERNET CONNECTION
EVER USED AT THIS END! Well, that is one way to look at it. Most of the games in the
last few years require having the cd/dvd in the cd rom drive in order to run. Support at
STEAM indicated wiping some folders to resolve issues game bugs. Upon restart of the
STEAM startup, you then wait a few minutes for the download process to recreate the
folder you just deleted to correct "extra files" having gotten in? That might be the case
if adware or spyware files hit your oc. But, the addon game mods also connect to some
other sites where adware is either present or game mod polluted the HL2 folder.

Since August, a support request has been open with a long list of memory dump files
added to the request. All methods to correct one type of "failed to read memory" error
have been tried as advised by their support staff for the single player. After the initial
demo was tried in july, the username and password had to be changed upon installing
the 5 cd retail version. Upon installation of the Sierra dvd colector's edition version, it
took a little work to get the same username with one character added to get it going.
If you find the link for password recovery, USE IT! Then the emailed password will be
entered later to reactivate your account. Once there, you can use the profile settings
to change the password to something you wiill remember. You can also change to some
other username once you have that access. Try to get that prompt mentioned earlier.


----------



## PC TECH250 (Aug 25, 2005)

STEAM has just updated its engine to correct some iissues as of 10/12! It requires the
DIRECT X Version 9.0 be installed on the system. This information and update will be on
the startup of the STEAM automatically if you are set to receive them.


----------

